# SAS's Top 3 Phobias



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

These 3 come up at least once a month if not more, so let's do a poll.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

The phone, definitely. Getting a haircut sucks, but it's not too bad. I can deal with it. And I'm okay with public bathrooms. But tell me to call to order a pizza and you're out of luck. :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The phone and getting a haircut.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the phone


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Hair cut. I can use the phone without a problem and I can use public bathrooms now without a problem. Just need to work on the hair thing


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Becky said:


> Hair cut. I can use the phone without a problem and I can use public bathrooms now without a problem. Just need to work on the hair thing


I don't mind haircuts, I just don't like spending the money;-)

The phone, having to talk to people I don't know well. Public bathrooms that aren't maintained.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The phone followed by the restroom.

Haircuts aren't much of a problem - I just listen to the ladies complain about their boyfriends. I learn what to do and what not to do. Yes, they ask me if I am single and what do I do on weekends. :lol


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Haircut....
Waiting room of dentist or doctor....
Public bathroom....
Standing in checkout line....


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Voted two of the above.

Public restrooms don't bother me a whole heck of a lot, unless they're crowded or dirty. I don't like using urinals, though.

I don't like talking on the phone to strangers (but I'm just as nervous in person as well).

I don't like haircuts, doctor visits, or dentist visits. Basically any situation where I have submit to someone scrutinizing, handling, prodding, having close contact with any part of my body. Haircuts also have that added expectation of small talk, which I am not good at.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

The phone. The other two don't really bother me. Although it's been years since I went to get a haircut - I just cut my own.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Used to be all three, but public bathrooms don't bother me much anymore. As for going to get a haircut, I've never actually tried. As for the phone, much as I try to avoid it it's still better than face to face.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Haircut._


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

The phone...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I still have some issues with the phone, but I'm doing much better than I was even six months ago. The other two I really do not have a problem with at all anymore.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

None of the above. But that wasn't an option, so I went with phone. I do get nervous on the phone when I talk to certain people. (Like this teacher I've never met who I have to call tomorrow. :afr ) 

I like getting haircuts. She always styles my hair better than I do!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hair cut and public washrooms


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Haircut, then phone, then bathrooms.

bathroom's don't bother me too much. I don't dread going in one. Sure, I don't like the possibility of seeing someone i know in there. Or trying not to fart while on the toilet. Or not being able to look in the mirror when people are around, but they're not big problems in my life. 

Dorm bathroom's are a little different though. @#%$ing around your floormates that you live with day in and day out is no fun. Nor is brushing your teeth in front of them (I'm really really messy brushing my teeth). And small talk ahhh.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

The phone!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

The....phone. Curse you Alexander Graham Bell!!! :wife

:lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The telephone.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The number 2 :afr


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

phone


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

None of the above.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

The phone.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Phone, Phone that evil despicible thing.
How can someone live with a cell phone, heck how did they live without them.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

PHONE


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

The phone :afr


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Haircuts are no biggie. Washrooms...I have some trouble with. The phone freaks me out, though.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

the phone. haircuts aren't too bad, and during highschool I used to hide out in the bathrooms when I didn't want to see anyone... ops


----------



## CavedIn (Oct 13, 2006)

The last time I went for a haircut I felt pretty anxious (the only bit I liked was when she washed my hair) but I didn't like the mirror in front of me and feeling expected to talk to the hairdresser. I just trim my hair at home now though so the phone is more of a problem. When it rings I pray that it won't be for me :afr Luckily, it hardly ever is!


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

2 of the above (phone & hair cut).


----------



## Freethinker#22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Haircut, it's so personal, and I hate having to stare at my self in the mirror for an extended amount of time. Not that I consider myself ugly, but after staring at myself for a long time I start to pick out faults and get SA.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

haircut the most, followed by phone. Public bathrooms don't effect me that much.


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

keem said:


> The phone, definitely. Getting a haircut sucks, but it's not too bad. I can deal with it. And I'm okay with public bathrooms. But tell me to call to order a pizza and you're out of luck. :lol


 :ditto


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

The phone and getting my hair cut, as evidenced my my waist-length mop.


----------



## Solatil (Nov 17, 2006)

I need a haircut but the place I went to for years closed down. I am terrified of going into a new place and asking someone to cut my hair - how ridiculous is that? The main thing I'm worried about is that I don't know how to describe the cut I want. It's not like there are names for haircuts; "I want the Deluxe Super Slick!" So how do I explain to a guy (with my social phobia) how I want my hair?! I'm also self-conscious about the whole thing, I don't want to look like a prima donna.


----------



## Ame no Hate (End of Rain) (Nov 21, 2006)

I dislike using the phone although I'm a lot better with it than I used to be. It's actually easier for to do whatever I need to do on the phone in person. Isn't that weird?

Getting a haircut is a nightmare for me because the stylist always misinterprets on how I want my hair so it always turns out looking like crap. I really hate explaining my self over and over. Haircuts aren't going to be a problems for a while now because I've decided to grow out my hair somewhat.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

none of these.....i would say the opposite sex.... :afr


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

Going to get haircut. One time I went to dye my hair, I didn't know I was supposed to talk, and the girl who was doing it for me said I was too quiet.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Phone definitely. I don't care for public restrooms or getting a haircut either but I can deal with them much easier.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

The phone is a major problem for me. The worst one, in fact.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I think I've gotten over my fear of phones with strangers that is, w/ people I know it's still hard, never really had a problem with public restrooms, getting haircuts still a pain though, often because I'm too nervous to tell the stylist when I don't like the way it turns out, which is often.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

The phone. I have trouble making myself pick up the phone to call someone when I need to. Public bathrooms and hair cuts don't bother me.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

the phone


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

the phone


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

All three

The phone is the worst. I don't like getting haircuts because the hairdresser tries to make conversation with you. I only get my hair cut once a year. And I hate public bathrooms, but that's because they're dirty and gross, not really because of social anxiety.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The phone. :yes My biggest phobia. Even more so than talking in person. Can't read the other person's body language and it seems as though I'm always out of sync -- like when they go to talk, I'll talk, then there's always the awkward silences. Nope, can't stand the phone.

Getting my hair cut would be number two, and I don't really have a problem with public bathrooms.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Phone and getting a haircut.
I have gotten better at both.Before I would never make a call or answer it.Now I do both,but I am always the most anxious when I am making a call,but usually I just try to think about what I am going to say before I make the call.So that makes it more ok,but I hate just talking on the phone with people I know.Can think of stuff to say,but a while ago a friend of mine would call me up very often and we managed to stay on the phone for hours.She did most of the talking while I just got a few words in now and again.

I don't really enjoy getting a haircut.They always misunderstand what I want and how much.I've come out feeling like crap because either they've cut off too much or too little.Too much is the worst and I didn't dare to tell her that she shouldn't take anymore.She just kept cutting and cutting.Well,not an understatement that I looked like **** when I got out of there.
Now I just bring a picture or else they are bound to misunderstand.< Don't think that is a specific SA problem,it's just a normal thing that the hairdresser see things differently,but it sure does make it more anxiety provoking to go because of that.
Small talk isn't really a problem because in my experience many hairdressers don't even bother.Don't know why.Maybe they sense that I'm not the talkative type lol.

Public bathrooms is not a problem for me.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Haircuts are terrible. The combination of some person toying around with my hair whilst trying to converse with me is agonizing. It's always been my weakest moment. Oh! And don't forget, every person you know has to offer their _appraisal_ of your new appearance too. It's like falling in the mud and while you'll still feeling dirty having eggs lobbed at your face for the remainder of the day.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Toilets are the worst for me, the other two dont really bother me much.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

What's wrong with the toilet? It's my refuge in many ways... you know, to hide from the world |D


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The only trouble I have on the phone is when I have to call a customer at work. If the person on the other end is nice, I'm fine, but if they are upset, then I have a hard time.

I don't have too much problem in public bathrooms, except for occasional "stage fright". 

As for haircuts, it depends on the person doing the cutting. If they keep talking and asking questions, then I'm fine, but if there is an awkward silence, then I get nervous and I never know where to look.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Public toilets don't bother me, really, though pissing right next to someone is awkward by anyones standards.

When I get a haircut this happens: I say "can I get a grade 3 all over" she says "sit there" and then "do you have the day off work" and I say "im a student" and she says "what university" and I say "newcastle" and she says "what are you studying" and I say "politics" and then there is dead silence until she finishes approximately 7 minutes later, this is awkward, but not too bad.

The phone however, is not a situation one can prepare for in advance, when it rings I have a small heart attack, i can never hear what people say over the phone to me anyway, so those conversations are always excruciating -

Phone person: mumble mumble
Me: what?
Phone person: mumble mumble

- this goes on for some time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Using the phone, especially when having to leave a message.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate getting haircuts


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Haircuts/Bathrooms

I'm on the phone all day it's not a big deal anymore for me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The only people that I talk to on the phone are people I'm already comfortable talking with, so it's no big deal. Hypothetically, if I had to talk to someone I wasn't familiar with, the phone would be up there as well. I cut my own hair, but I would *never* be caught dead at a barber. Bathrooms are the least scary of the three, but it would depend on whether there were other people using it when I was. I won't use a urinal for this reason.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I HATE getting my haircut because I have an embarrassing scalp condition, so I put them off until my hair gets long. It's so embarrassing. I wish I could just stop my hair from growing.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

metallica2147 said:


> I wish I could just stop my hair from growing.


The top of my head seems to be doing a good job of that on its own. I wish the hair on top would grow more and the hair on the sides would grow less.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually none of those. Haircuts come close, but I've dealt with a bazillion times worse and I don't get my hair done often enough to give a damn. 

I got over being afraid of the phone. 

Public bathrooms are f***ing disgusting, but anyone would argee to that. I don't fear them.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jnmcda0 said:


> The top of my head seems to be doing a good job of that on its own. I wish the hair on top would grow more and the hair on the sides would grow less.


I see. I just want my hair to stay the length it is. I know I'll probably be bald eventually considering my genes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am terrible with the phone, but at least improving.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Public speaking/Speaking in groups would be #1 if it was an option.

But for this pole, it's definitely the phone. Can you say panic attack! And it's required at 99.999% of all decent paying jobs.

Haircuts can be bad depending on where you go. I avoid trendy salons because the girls working in those places are always the polar opposite of me socially. That's why I go to a small independent place where they barely speak English lol.

Public restrooms don't bother me at all.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Haircuts, I'm fine with.
Bathroom, also fine with, only nervous someone might think I'm conceited if I'm checking my hair out in the mirror and throwing it around.. haha 
Phone is fine at home, but nervous when I call friends I havn't talked to in a while.. and nervous sometimes at work bc I don't know a lot of the store prices etc. I just make stuff in the back so I always wind up grabbing an associate to tell them about our frames etc I just do lenses I'm the ogre in the back so it's like why would I want to pick up the phone I only do when it rings 3 times and nobody has gotten it STILL lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haircut.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Public bathrooms. The others only make me slightly nervous. I'll avoid using the bathroom as long as possible unless I'm at home(and I used to be afraid of that even.)


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

The only phobia is of heights, which baffles many people since I am a pilot.

I picked bathrooms in your poll because I have a shy bladder and busy public restrooms can be a real hassle for me.

I can talk on the phone just fine, I just don't do it much.

I don't have problem with the act of getting my hair cut. I just hate paying the money to do it. So, I haven't had my hair cut in over a year. My wife cut it for a few years. The last time I had it professionaly cut was about 6 years ago when I was interviewing for a job.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

The phone (or for me anyway)


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

The phone. :afr


----------

